# SLOT CAR SHOW - RICHFIELD OHIO - OCT. 26th



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hello Gang-

:thumbsup: Tis the season again, slot car show time!!! 


:wave: Hope to see everyone there, this is a great show and the oldest one around. Stop by and say Hi....we'll have the "Big Orange Banner" up.


Show info:

*Oct. 26th 2008*, Richfield, Ohio
Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show, Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151. Tables are $30 each through October 8th, after this date $35.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected].

-----------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This has always been a good show.Lots of cars,lots of fun.Bob Beers,Danny Esposito and myself will see you there..I'll have all the new Dash Cobras and the RRR 37 Ford Rodster in kit form $15.You won't find it anywhere else.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Geeezzz, don't you ever sleep? :wave:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While there were several of you missing.........this was yet another great (and longest running) slot car show!!!

Hope to see more of you in the spring.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Guys!

SCJ, I don't mean to high jack your thread here but I would have to say that it was a real pleasure getting to meet many of you off the board in person finally.

Always nice to put a name with a face and to BS a bit about the hobby itself that we all love.

As far as the Richfield show goes I didn't purchase much and it was quite a bit smaller than the Spring show which was a bit disappointing.

I really do look forward to this show in the spring and fall and I hope what dealers were there it was worth their while in regards to their sales to bring them back again.

It seems the economy is taking its toll on the public with not as many people as at previous shows.

Anyhow just wanted to say hey and it was a pleasure meeting a lot of you off the board in person!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

BRPHO said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> SCJ, I don't mean to high jack your thread here but I would have to say that it was a real pleasure getting to meet many of you off the board in person finally.
> 
> ...


No high jack, just talk about a slot show.......

While I agree the show was down on attendance, it tends to go that way when the weather has been crap for a week or so then suddenly a nice day occures (nice for Cleveland, in late Oct. anyway) not to mention the Brown's and Steelers were both playing.

JMHO

--------------------------
www.SLotCarJohnnies.com


----------

